# Hedgie-shoot! :)



## Perpetualflare (Sep 16, 2012)

So yesterday I took reggie outside to meet the cats and take a few pictures and him and the cats got along pretty good! They just sniffed each other and went their separate ways! Anyways I'd like to show you some cute pictures and hopefully make your day!


----------



## whatisamegan (Aug 13, 2013)

How cute.  I like how annoyed the cat looks in the background of the last picture.

If I may ask, why dp his ears look a bit tattered (Reggie not the kitty)?


----------



## bugster (Aug 18, 2012)

I love the pics! I like his hat. 
Like whatisamegan said, Reggie has some tattering. If you put some vaseline on it that should help.


----------



## ZeeMartin (Aug 5, 2013)

sweet!
the cat picture needs a caption... Reggie looks surprised!


----------



## whatisamegan (Aug 13, 2013)

All that came to mind when I saw the cat picture was "soon.."

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Haha, totally made my day! I love the ones where he's nomming the blanket!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh my goodness! Reggie certainly did make my day! His little pink tongue. How sharp he looks in his green hat! Tug-of-war with the blanket? My, my; the stare from the kitty!!! The pictures are wonderful and I adore Reggie; thank you!


----------



## Perpetualflare (Sep 16, 2012)

Thank you! His ears were like that when I got him, so I don't really know. I will definitely try the vaseline idea ^_^ Glad we could make your day!


----------



## hemigirl (Jul 15, 2013)

oh my gosh, those are just the cutest pictures. Definitely made me smile.


----------

